# Nyc remac



## EMTVeg (Apr 16, 2012)

I am a bit confused about the REMAC Certification required to work in NYC. If I go to REMSCO's I see nothing about testing dates or how the process works. I am currently in medic school in Florida and moving to NYC as soon as I pass the test here in August. I understand the reciprocity process for NY but this REMAC thing hasn't been as clear for me. If anyone could help I would appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## firecoins (Apr 16, 2012)

You register to take the test. It consists of a written and oral exam. 
The test covers NYC BLS & ALS protocols and general operations.
You must have a NYS card to take it. So once you get reciprocity 
Register.

There is a test every 3 months.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 16, 2012)

What is the test called, I still can't find it. Any suggestions for studying or just download their protocols and study them? I take my Florida test in August then am moving.


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.nycremsco.org/images/articlesserver/2011-2012 NYC REMAC Examination Schedule.pdf


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 16, 2012)

What is the NYC/DOH Written exam that is on the far right?


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 16, 2012)

EMTVeg said:


> Any suggestions for studying or just download their protocols and study them?



Just memorize all the protocols and SOPs. There is no thinking outside the box in the exam. I would suggest knowing pediatric and neonate dosages for epi in arrest, and knowing where standing orders end, and MC orders begin in all protocols.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 16, 2012)

Overall how tough would you say it is?


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 16, 2012)

If you can rhyme of the protocols and SOPs verbatim, you will have no problem.


----------



## EMTVeg (Apr 16, 2012)

Lol isn't that about most tests?


----------



## 46Young (Apr 16, 2012)

I certified with the REMAC in 2005. When I took the written test, it was all straight out of the protocols. They always emphasize any recent changes. The toughest questions went something like this:

What is step #9 in the Ventricular Fibrillation/Pulseless Ventricular Tachycardia protocol? Another question may give multiple choices for treatments in a certain protocol; you have to know which ones are in the correct order.

The oral scenarios weren't anything like the NR. They consisted of being given a scenario - you choose a protocol based on that scenario, then recite all the steps and Medical Control options for that protocol.

Basically, you have to memorize everthing. There's no getting around that.

If anything has changed since I went through the REMAC, please correct me.


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 17, 2012)

46Young said:


> The toughest questions went something like this:
> What is step #9 in the Ventricular Fibrillation/Pulseless Ventricular Tachycardia protocol? Another question may give multiple choices for treatments in a certain protocol; you have to know which ones are in the correct order.



I clearly remember being advised that this would be the case prior to taking the MAC for the first time in 2008. However, I can't recall any of these type of questions being asked - nor where there any when I refreshed last september. Could have been luck of the draw however. 



> The oral scenarios weren't anything like the NR. They consisted of being given a scenario - you choose a protocol based on that scenario, then recite all the steps and Medical Control options for that protocol.



I didn't find this part too bad. I was only vollying at the time, so had little to lose if I failed, and the guy giving me the scenarios was pretty easy on me. One medical, one trauma, one peds - which I believe will always be the case. 



> Basically, you have to memorize everthing. There's no getting around that.



That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 18, 2012)

I have recertify. I will rememorize everything. That's it.


----------

